# Why does tren trigger jealousy?



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm pretty laid back and like most guys I have my moments of insecurity or question if I am enough...but for the most part I dont have inhibitions and very comfortable being good at couple activities to be polite....very secure in my body and mentally secure....

But last run tren didnt make me jealous and I'm not like that, but I found myself this morning questioning anything out of the ordinary.....thinking or trying to see if there's alterior motives....

Now I know there's not and I know it's the tren so I will pay attention to my feelings, adrenaline and wandering g thoughts. I want to know what its triggering to bring on this emotion.....
If anyone has any idea as to what box mentally its checking off inside me that would be cool I can address it...not cause I have an issue getting rid of the cheap thoughts but more for curiosity and why tren.....

Is it a chemical reaction??? If it's not know no big deal I'll categorize it with myself and awareness....


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

Can you define what you mean as 'Jealousy" or give an example?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2019)

have a bad thought or notice yourself getting that way make a point to rid that shit from your mind immediately. 
as for why on tren? idk??? 
I'm also very confident in myself and trust my woman to the fullest, on the rare occasion I've gone through that i wouldn't attribute it to tren but to being on blast in general. 
possibly high e2?


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 22, 2019)

Excellent question and i'd love to see if there is any solid answer to this besides broscience.

I've had the same reaction and maybe worse. I had to drop the tren at about 7 weeks I think it was. Was on somewhere about 250-300mg/wk.
I got to thinking after that it might have been high E2 so a couple months later I started again at about 200mg/wk and had to drop less than 2 weeks in because I recognized the signs quicker the 2nd time around.

I still have about 15 - 20 ml here but probably wont touch it...for awhile at least.


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 22, 2019)

You're blaming Tren this time but saying your last Tren run didn't cause a problem.

Assuming you're right and Tren IS the culprit, but are you dosing higher than your last run, OR, is your current "social life" different from what it was the last time you ran Tren?  Like, you were fuking anything that moves last time, and this time emotions have reared their ugly head and you really care about one girl in particular?


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

She asked  me.if I had class friday night,  I just started s bunch of new courses. My evening course I'm not out till 10 and home by 11....she works till 8 on her shift...m

Lsonautomatically I start thinking what's her motive a dr,nurse, what and who is itnshes trying to find time for...
Been married and together 22 years happily....very cohesive and solid....but that immediate distrust and what's her angle popped in my head so I immediately asked why and did she want to go out.....

So anything off I'm overly observant , if it were a mon to wed I'd be less likely to think that but I need to laugh at myself and ask myself wtf dude.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> You're blaming Tren this time but saying your last Tren run didn't cause a problem.
> 
> Assuming you're right and Tren IS the culprit, but are you dosing higher than your last run, OR, is your current "social life" different from what it was the last time you ran Tren?  Like, you were fuking anything that moves last time, and this time emotions have reared their ugly head and you really care about one girl in particular?



Nope... I'm loyal and so is she...22 years and we are solid. Only change is my scheduel and now in school....I felt similar emotions first run but they were more anxiety and not so focused....but I have done other gear no issues or emotional sides, tren is the only one that raises anxiety....


DOSING::"::  This time I'm high test 300mg tren so I was LOW test high tren last time.....I did it that way originally based on reading and searching that seemed to have low sides....so that may be why tren is rearing a little on me this round... 
I will add I just finished at gym and my lift was nothing less than amazing and much more swollen and stressed than the low test high tren run last time..had slot more power and swole......sides are a bit more but I seem to react better build wise to high test lower tren....this is based on alot of gym time and having ran tren last cycle.


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 22, 2019)

So ... going back to my original 2 questions:

It's the same girl then, but is this scheduling thing new or (roughly) the same as always

or, are Tren doses same as always, or increased?


You may have edited in your answer while I was typing.


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

Is there not a link between tren and Alzheimer’s?? If there is then it’s doing something to your head


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 22, 2019)

Wondering if there's not a link between Alzheimer's and a whole bunch of other shit and aas in general. Then add Tren is a stronger aas than most, and the fun begins?  Not to mention the doses of whatever compound we run.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> So ... going back to my original 2 questions:
> 
> It's the same girl then, but is this scheduling thing new or (roughly) the same as always
> 
> ...



Changes:
Married 22 years In love and still wreck her sexually daily..
This dose is high test low tren
Schedule is new 

Been with and married 22 years. Never a partier always an adrenaline junkie....
Scheduling is new for sure I have added twists in our schedule before and noticed some oddball thoughts in past but not jealousy or atleast not where I think she conspiring...I can wash the thoughts I'm very cognitive, I'm more interested in them as to why. May be like you stated it's so raised compared to others it just draws an unbalanced hormonal change which manifests as thoughts and ideas as a way for it to transpire


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

snake said:


> Can you define what you mean as 'Jealousy" or give an example?





Bullcrew said:


> She asked  me.if I had class friday night,  I just started s bunch of new courses. My evening course I'm not out till 10 and home by 11....she works till 8 on her shift...m
> 
> Lsonautomatically I start thinking what's her motive a dr,nurse, what and who is itnshes trying to find time for...
> Been married and together 22 years happily....very cohesive and solid....but that immediate distrust and what's her angle popped in my head so I immediately asked why and did she want to go out.....
> ...



Yeah this is why I asked my first question. It's not really jealousy that you're suffering from here; it's some slight insecure feelings with a dash of overthinking. Oh and I would not attribute to the tren. You seem to have some new moving parts lately and that's probably what's driving your feelings. 

One personal side note: I don't struggle with my emotions; good or bad.


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2019)

Everyone gets jealous when Snake runs tren.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

snake said:


> Yeah this is why I asked my first question. It's not really jealousy that you're suffering from here; it's some slight insecure feelings with a dash of overthinking. Oh and I would not attribute to the tren. You seem to have some new moving parts lately and that's probably what's driving your feelings.
> 
> One personal side note: I don't struggle with my emotions; good or bad.



This makes good sense.....maybe more sensitive due to aas but the change is what's stirring some uncertainty....

The stupid jealous thoughts though are not normal..lol


----------



## IHI (Oct 22, 2019)

Ill save the psychoanalysis, 8 of us i know all got that same shit when we tried Tren, reoccuring for the guys that cycle it. We all talk about being aware its the tren talking, but its nothing odd you’re experiencing at all. 

I got it low dosing, buds got it normal dosing; I stopped as it got to be too much after i cussed out my supervisor like a child for his habitual lying and inability to lead effectively because of it. Also had the jealousy thoughts and have no reason what so ever to have them.


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

Bullcrew said:


> The stupid jealous thoughts though are not normal..lol



I beg to differ. Love, hate, jealousy, etc. are human emotions and no one can control one more than the other. I just think some people are better at hiding it and to what level they let it escalates to.

Let's face it, someone gazes a half second too long at your wife and you're not happy about it. Most guys will give the dude a stare down, some a Whatchu lookin' at and others are ready to rumble. Same emotion, different resonances. On that same note, not everyone will have the same response to the same situation. Seems the greater the threat, the stronger the reaction.

On the flip-side, maybe the first reaction was the correct one and she wanted to hit up the boy-toy that night. Okay... I just undid all the good I did. lol 

You're fine my man.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

snake said:


> On the flip-side, maybe the first reaction was the correct one and she wanted to hit up the boy-toy that night. Okay... I just undid all the good I did. lol
> 
> You're fine my man.



Lmao.....thanks asshat.....lol that's funny....
Well I'd get more gym time, heavier cycle and eat the refrigerator clean....be twice my size in 1/2 the time lol...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2019)

tren can cause interesting behavior


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

Bullcrew said:


> Lmao.....thanks asshat.....lol that's funny....
> Well I'd get more gym time, heavier cycle and eat the refrigerator clean....be twice my size in 1/2 the time lol...



Glad you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 22, 2019)

snake said:


> Glad you have a sense of humor.



 I'm pretty light hearted and love witty humor...I'm thick skinned and you guys have all been solid....


----------



## automatondan (Oct 22, 2019)

It's because tren directly interacts with progesterone receptors in the brain and affects progesterone and prolactin levels in your brain/body. Progesterone is the hormone responsible for PMS symptoms in women and prolactin is the hormone primarily responsible for milk production in postpartum mothers (also affects mood greatly, think: postpartum depression). We are dealing with hormones here that have a direct effect on our moods/perceptions. Ultimately, as suggested above, you are responsible for your own thoughts and actions and need to nip that shit in the bud, but make no mistake, hormones play a significant role.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2019)

This could be more of a nandrolone statement than just tren.

Have had similar issues with Deca in the past. High doses of deca made me a bit of a monster on the inside.  I kept it locked up for the most part, but it would come out here and there.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 22, 2019)

automatondan said:


> It's because tren directly interacts with progesterone receptors in the brain and affects progesterone and prolactin levels in your brain/body. Progesterone is the hormone responsible for PMS symptoms in women and prolactin is the hormone primarily responsible for milk production in postpartum mothers (also affects mood greatly, think: postpartum depression). We are dealing with hormones here that have a direct effect on our moods/perceptions. Ultimately, as suggested above, you are responsible for your own thoughts and actions and need to nip that shit in the bud, but make no mistake, hormones play a significant role.



So you're saying those 2 hormones might be responsible for the random thoughts if they are high or if they are low?
Ive had the bad thoughts too as stated earlier and my progesterone is .1 on a scale .0 - .5 and prolactin is .2 on a scale of 4.0 - 15.2....so they are both extremely low.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep I'm officially jealous I swear I saw my penise cheating on me with my left hand....lol 
What a dick he is.....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 23, 2019)

Bullcrew said:


> Yep I'm officially jealous I swear I saw my penise cheating on me with my left hand....lol
> What a dick he is.....


I heard his neighbor is an asshole!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 23, 2019)

yes! Its the tren!!!   Now I understand!   Thanks for post!!             Joking aside, I love the title of the thread!!!


----------



## automatondan (Oct 23, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> So you're saying those 2 hormones might be responsible for the random thoughts if they are high or if they are low?
> Ive had the bad thoughts too as stated earlier and my progesterone is .1 on a scale .0 - .5 and prolactin is .2 on a scale of 4.0 - 15.2....so they are both extremely low.



Will they affect your emotions if those hormones are elevated? Yes. In your case, it's hard to say what happened... I know Tren and nandrolones in general interact with and bind to progesterone receptors in the brain and can act as a progesterone even tho it is not in itself progesterone... Maybe it doesn't have to raise your levels to actually affect brain chemistry and emotions... I know Tren has been been shown to change brain chemistry. It's kind of a scary drug... But damnit, I love it at the same time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2019)

subconsciously you are looking for cuckold


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I heard his neighbor is an asshole!



Lmao......damn I didn't see that angle....nice follow up


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

automatondan said:


> .. Maybe it doesn't have to raise your levels to actually affect brain chemistry and emotions... I know Tren has been been shown to change brain chemistry. It's kind of a scary drug... But damnit, I love it at the same time.


I am more focused on it and studying is alot easier. Also alot more mellow aside of the odd periodical thoughts...what's weird is aggression is quick to trigger irritability easy to control....
High test low tren equals better gains in my case but a bit harsher sides....we will see if it passes in a few days like last run...also see if gains are better they appear to be more solid and definently alot more pump than last time...just a trade off...


----------



## automatondan (Oct 23, 2019)

Bullcrew said:


> I am more focused on it and studying is alot easier. Also alot more mellow aside of the odd periodical thoughts...what's weird is aggression is quick to trigger irritability easy to control....
> High test low tren equals better gains in my case but a bit harsher sides....we will see if it passes in a few days like last run...also see if gains are better they appear to be more solid and definently alot more pump than last time...just a trade off...



It's been my experience that it only compounds/gets worse and becomes harder to distinguish/be rational the more the drug becomes saturated in your system...


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 23, 2019)

Im tempted to try once more at 150mg/week added to my next stack, but is that enough for positive results or would it just be a waste?
Also, should that low dose be stacked with npp or bt recommended? (I have no issues with npp, its now my go to)


----------



## IHI (Oct 23, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Im tempted to try once more at 150mg/week added to my next stack, but is that enough for positive results or would it just be a waste?
> Also, should that low dose be stacked with npp or bt recommended? (I have no issues with npp, its now my go to)



I ran 100mg/wk
it still works, just not as quickly nor dramatically.
sides will still come....


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 23, 2019)

Maybe the Tren hightens your BS meter and you are just now seeing whats been going on......   Dude only kidding.  If you two have a solid relationship, just compartmentalize those feelings knowing they are the product of hormone sensitivity.  If you cant handle it, get off the Tren.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

automatondan said:


> It's been my experience that it only compounds/gets worse and becomes harder to distinguish/be rational the more the drug becomes saturated in your system...



I have heard that, I'll watch it and gauge sides...
 I may lower test to slim sides down if it gets too much. I went 12 weeks of tren last time 450mg week....tren portion was scheduled for 12  the rest went for an additional 3 weeks so 15 week total cycle.

This time I'm shooting 10 to 12 weeks but I'd like to stay at the doses I'm at it kicked solid a few days ago now...


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Maybe the Tren hightens your BS meter and you are just now seeing whats been going on......   Dude only kidding.  If you two have a solid relationship, just compartmentalize those feelings knowing they are the product of hormone sensitivity.  If you cant handle it, get off the Tren.



I can handle it just fine, I'm very cognitive and versed in dealing with emotions lol...I was asking from a curiosity standpoint. I felt it triggered and squashed it no issue but for some reason it stood out and caught my intrest....so I asked out of curiousity.

And yeah box emotion up understanding it's a side of the cycle and file it away...one of the best ways to handle false triggered emotions for sure...
That has worked well for years with me and also understanding anger is a wasted emotion I waste my time and energy on a bad choice to react and that's time I cant get back in my life...I'd rather spend it smiling


----------



## bigdog (Oct 23, 2019)

it comes and goes. ive had zero sides on high doses and next cycle i got sweats and agitation from a low dose.. im always a dick on it no matter the dose but you have to learn to control your emotions while running it...


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 23, 2019)

Could be stress or high estrogen...or both. 
when I’m on a blast and my estrogen gets High 
in conjunction with stress I tend to act differently also.. 
An unrelated point... are y’all seeing each other less because of your new schedule? I know when me and my girl get so busy we don’t have time together I tend to become a jerk to her. Not sure why. I know most couples say seeing each other all the time causes them to fight more. It’s the opposite for me and my girl. Just a thought.


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Could be stress or high estrogen...or both.
> when I’m on a blast and my estrogen gets High
> in conjunction with stress I tend to act differently also..
> An unrelated point... are y’all seeing each other less because of your new schedule? I know when me and my girl get so busy we don’t have time together I tend to become a jerk to her. Not sure why. I know most couples say seeing each other all the time causes them to fight more. It’s the opposite for me and my girl. Just a thought.



Yeah our schedules are off a bot I go to class 26 hours a week now plus lab, clinicals and study plus life and coaching...there's a shift and the more I think about it m ok senses or stress might be a lot higher with schools and career change mixed with raised or lower levels of hormones..


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 23, 2019)

To say one particular hormone, tren, test, estrogen, whatever, _causes_ something I think is a bit incorrect, IMO.  That hormones, especially in abundance or ones that really have no business in our bodies (exogenous shit) can unmask underlying stuff or decrease inhibitions of said stuff is probably more accurate.  Exmple/analogy: the alcohol mode me hit her.  No asshole, you hit her because, well, you are an asshole. Now substitute your particular flavor of AAS for alcohol.  See my point?

I get where you"re coming from.  I have similar experiences on tren with the self doubt and "jealousy" type shit.  But if I'm honest with myself and think about it, that shit is already there, under nice self control, until something pries loose the inhibitions a bit.  Something to think about anyway eh?


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 23, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> To say one particular hormone, tren, test, estrogen, whatever, _causes_ something I think is a bit incorrect, IMO.  That hormones, especially in abundance or ones that really have no business in our bodies (exogenous shit) can unmask underlying stuff or decrease inhibitions of said stuff is probably more accurate.  Exmple/analogy: the alcohol mode me hit her.  No asshole, you hit her because, well, you are an asshole. Now substitute your particular flavor of AAS for alcohol.  See my point?
> 
> I get where you"re coming from.  I have similar experiences on tren with the self doubt and "jealousy" type shit.  But if I'm honest with myself and think about it, that shit is already there, under nice self control, until something priest loose the inhibitions a bit.  Something to think about anyway eh?


That's a really good thought as well.. this is 2hy I asked I'd go to a hormonal change from aas but as stated it could just magnify an emotion that we dont deal with cause its easy to set aside and dismiss...suddenly it's not so easy and very visible so we need to learn to again accept its magnified and push it to the side


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2019)

I love pussy, I love pussy more on tren. Fat, skinny, short, tall, pretty, even a bit ugly. There are bitches I wouldn't even look at twice under normal conditions , but will tear up on tren and cripple their pussies. Ok, there's a magnified emotion for you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2019)

I always do something stupid that i really regret when im on tren..


----------



## PFM (Oct 24, 2019)

Tren is tren but if you're going to run it with test,  run test low and tren high/ higher.  Either way tren is known by many as Divorce In A Vial.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 24, 2019)

PFM said:


> Tren is tren but if you're going to run it with test,  run test low and tren high/ higher.  Either way tren is known by many as Divorce In A Vial.



I was about to say the same about being divorce in a bottle. I always thought it was true until I tried cheque drops and halo. Tren is childs play in the dickish mood aspect compared to those other 2


----------



## Yaya (Oct 24, 2019)

When I was on tren I was jealous of myself for fukking my own wife... tren triggers wacky shit


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 24, 2019)

Yaya said:


> When I was on trend I was jealous of myself for fukking my own wife... tren triggers wacky shit



LMAO.....thats fukking funny!


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 24, 2019)

Yea there seems to be "I don't give a shit" in a vial...and ofcourse it takes and makes you react to alot of stupid shit people do.  Kind of like it lol....


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 25, 2019)

I have never been jealous of my wife talking to another guy. We are in a good place.

The only time I ever got upset was when she was talking to a personal training about a workout for her. In that case, I went a little code red because there was no way that skinny armed guy with an online certificate knew more than me!


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 29, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I have never been jealous of my wife talking to another guy. We are in a good place.
> 
> The only time I ever got upset was when she was talking to a personal training about a workout for her. In that case, I went a little code red because there was no way that skinny armed guy with an online certificate knew more than me!



Reread this again for a good laugh..I feel ya on the twat at the gym....we have one here, if you want to know how to maintain just enough muscle to fart and not shit your pants hes your guy..


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 29, 2019)

Also on TREN questions?
How come I get so much gas?
How is it physically possible to fart for 30 seconds and then do it again?
How come I dont pop?
Is it acting like a compressor, just mass produced a fart as pressure drops it keeps it constant???

Lol no really man I can rail a multi second ripper and pause then I'm recharged
WTH...lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 29, 2019)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25093-Can-t-stop-farting/page2 Ive had this problem before on tren


----------



## Jin (Oct 29, 2019)

Bullcrew said:


> Also on TREN questions?
> How come I get so much gas?
> How is it physically possible to fart for 30 seconds and then do it again?
> How come I dont pop?
> ...



These are some of life’s most profound mysteries. 

I contemplate them often. 

Also, how does a less dense gas get to the bottom of a tube of solid fecal matter?


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2019)

its produced there at a guess



Jin said:


> These are some of life’s most profound mysteries.
> 
> I contemplate them often.
> 
> Also, how does a less dense gas get to the bottom of a tube of solid fecal matter?


----------



## Bullcrew (Oct 29, 2019)

Its tren fairy's, little buff winged bastards that make shit happen for no reason other then tren magic....


----------



## david0529 (Nov 12, 2019)

because Tren makes you seven times in one night


----------

